# Favorite All Time Wrestler



## Lisa

Who is your favorite all time wrestler and why?  Come on, admit it, we all have one.

Mine has to be Maurice "Mad Dog" Vachon, a french Canadian wrestler who was, in the late 70's, early 80's, was the most hated bad guy.  His voice was gruff and loud.

I had the opportunity as a very young lady of meeting Mr. Vachon as he would stay in the hotel my mom managed when he came to Winnipeg to wrestle.  As gruff as his voice was, he was one of the kindest, sweetest people I ever met.


----------



## tellner

Karellin, Gama, Strangler Lewis.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I'd have to go with Roddy Piper.


----------



## Lisa

Bob Hubbard said:


> I'd have to go with Roddy Piper.



You have good taste, Bob.  He was my Dad's favorite.  He had an action figure which was put in a place of honor at the guest book at his memorial.


----------



## Carol

I gotta go with the People's Champ.


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Jake "The Snake" Roberts was my favorite when I was little.  But the one I've loved the longest would be The Undertaker.


----------



## Tames D

Gotta be Freddie Blasie. Golden Greek a close second.


----------



## Drac

Does anyone remember *Pampero Firpo *or* Bulldog Brower *?????


----------



## stone_dragone

The biggest superstar in american professional wrestling...The real american, Hulk Hogan, takes it for me.

Roddy Piper was never my favorite when I was a kid, but over the years I have found him to be more of an icon as well.


----------



## IcemanSK

I have a lot (for many reasons). Dick the Bruiser, Jimmy "the BoogieWoogie Man" Valiant, Kerry Von Erich, Lex Lugar, Lita boing2: ) just to name a few.


----------



## arnisador

Bob Hubbard said:


> I'd have to go with Roddy Piper.



Dude!

"I came here to kick *** and chew bubblegum. And I'm all out of bubblegum."

Jesse "The Body" Ventura is my favorite _ex_-wrestler...


----------



## kidswarrior

Only watched it briefly as a kid with my grandfather (who was partially blind but totally lethal, so no one dared tell him it was staged). But late 50s/early 60s (?): Haystack.


----------



## Jade Tigress

Going back a ways here, but I used to love Baron Von Raske (sp?). lol...he used to goose step around the ring with his claw hand raised.  

Randy "The Macho Man" Savage always cracked me up too. And of course, while not a wrestler himself, I feel Mean Gene should get an honorable mention. heh


----------



## tshadowchaser

Roddy Piper,  Rick Flair (although I wish he had retired when he was on top and much younger),  *Pampero Firpo  (yep remember him well),  *    Antoinio Rocka (sp), Killer Kawalski ( or Tarzan Kawalski as he was first know), Nikita Kolof (sp)

and one of my all time favs.  Brusier Brody


----------



## terryl965

Abdullah the buthcer and the great kamala, all of the Von erichs, Hulk Hogan and of course Sting how can anybody not like a man with a Baseball bat.

More recient, Cena,  the rock. Mankind and of course the Undetaker


----------



## Catalyst

For individual Wrestlers, I also always liked "Rowdy" Roddy Piper.
To be honest with you, as a kid, I never realized he was a Canadian from Saskatchewan I always thought he was actually from Scotland.

My favorite Tag Team was always the Road Warriors/Legion of Doom.
Hawk and the Animal could get it done.

I'm actually surprised that there are this many people that are 'fessing up to have watched wrestling in their younger days .


----------



## The Elemental

Mine is Antonio Inoki, a Japanese legend, an unrecognized former WWF/E champion. Fought in several early and possibly worked MMA fights including the worked and boring Ali fight. The man who popularized the Enzugiri and the Octopus Stretch.


----------



## Drac

Waldo Von Eric..


----------



## crushing

Junkyard Dog!!!  R.I.P.


----------



## Grenadier

King Kong Bundy - 425 lb character, but not much in the way of fat.  It was always humorous to see him squashing his opponents, and in some cases, even taking on two opponents at one time.  Seeing him insist on letting his opponents have a 5 count instead of a 3 count, made it even more humorous.  

Ric Flair - Pure charisma and performance.  The man can light up a crowd, and make any opponent look like a good performer.  Even though he's almost 60 years old, he can still prop up his opponents, despite the fact that he can't really pull of many manuvers anymore.  

It's funny, though, that even though he tries to play the role of the heel these days, everyone still wildly cheers him.


----------



## Yeti

Excellent thread!

I have many favorites...too hard to narrow it down.

Tony Atlas, Ivan Putski, Kerry Von Erich, Ric Flair, The Great Kabuki (show points there...), the Ultimate Warrior & Ricky Steamboat. 

For tag teams I'd have to go with Jules & Jay Strongbow. I did like the Road Warriors too though...


----------



## Drac

Remember the Kanagroo Brothers and their manager George "Crybaby" Cannon????????


----------



## searcher

Drac said:


> Waldo Von Eric..


 

I am going with a Von Eric, but I am going with Kerry Von Eric.   Anybody who wrestles with no shoes has to be great.


BTW-Piper is great.


----------



## RED

Besides my son (School team). Bob Backlun because he's a red head too. Haven't seen a live Profesional match since the mid 80's though. Andrea the Giant was cool in the day also. The MoonDdogs Spot and Rex where a fun tag team to watch.


----------



## Skip Cooper

IcemanSK said:


> I have a lot (for many reasons). Dick the Bruiser, Jimmy "the BoogieWoogie Man" Valiant, Kerry Von Erich, Lex Lugar, Lita boing2: ) just to name a few.



I wanted to be a Von Erich when I was a kid.  I hated the Freebirds, LOL!


----------



## Skip Cooper

searcher said:


> I am going with a Von Eric, but I am going with Kerry Von Eric. Anybody who wrestles with no shoes has to be great.
> 
> 
> BTW-Piper is great.


 
Kevin Von Erich was the shoe-less one.


----------



## IcemanSK

Skip Cooper said:


> I wanted to be a Von Erich when I was a kid. I hated the Freebirds, LOL!


 
I agree. Ya just had to hate, em:ultracool


----------



## Drac

Anyone remember Ernie "The Cat" Ladd??? or the Valentine Brothers...


----------



## Skip Cooper

Drac said:


> Anyone remember Ernie "The Cat" Ladd??? or the Valentine Brothers...


 
I remember Ernie Ladd.  I read this past March (I believe), when he passed away, that he is the only man in both the football hall of fame and the wrestling hall of fame.

Are you referring to Greg "The Hammer" Valentine?

Anyone remember George "The Animal" Steele?


----------



## terryl965

Jimmy super fly snoka, man the leap from the top rope was great all the time.


----------



## Drac

Skip Cooper said:


> I remember Ernie Ladd. I read this past March (I believe), when he passed away, that he is the only man in both the football hall of fame and the wrestling hall of fame.


 
Yep



			
				Skip Cooper said:
			
		

> Are you referring to Greg "The Hammer" Valentine?


 
I believe he was Johnny Valentine in the beginning..





			
				Skip Cooper said:
			
		

> Anyone remember George "The Animal" Steele?


 
Of course..Well I do anyway..Did you see him in *Ed Wood* with Johnny Depp and Martin Landau???


----------



## Skip Cooper

I am not a wrestling historian by any means, but I believe his father wrestled as Johnny Valentine and he wrestled as Johnny Valentine, Jr. before changing to Greg Valentine.  I think he also wrestled as one of the Fargo Brothers in the 70's.

You see, this is the kind of trash that is stuck in my head and I have a hard time remembering my own home telephone number.


----------



## Skip Cooper

It is pure irony to me that I earned my blue belt rank on MT in the Ringside Lounge.


----------



## Drac

Skip Cooper said:


> I am not a wrestling historian by any means, but I believe his father wrestled as Johnny Valentine and he wrestled as Johnny Valentine, Jr. before changing to Greg Valentine. I think he also wrestled as one of the Fargo Brothers in the 70's.


 
Yes its true..For the record his "brother: was Donny..Real name Donny Celt or Kelt...



			
				Skip Copper said:
			
		

> You see, this is the kind of trash that is stuck in my head and I have a hard time remembering my own home telephone number.


 
You are not alone...


----------



## Drac

Skip Cooper said:


> It is pure irony to me that I earned my blue belt rank on MT in the Ringside Lounge.


 
I got mine in the Last Person Thread..Go ahead and say it..That's pathetic..


----------



## Martial Tucker

Jade Tigress said:


> Going back a ways here, but I used to love Baron Von Raske (sp?). lol...he used to goose step around the ring with his claw hand raised.
> 
> Randy "The Macho Man" Savage always cracked me up too. And of course, while not a wrestler himself, I feel Mean Gene should get an honorable mention. heh



Showing our age a bit here Pam, but I also loved watching the Baron with his
"claw hold". I also loved "Superstar Graham", with the massive biceps, who cited Ali-like poetry about how great he was!

When I was in college in the late 70's, I had a friend who was close to the family that ran the wrestling shows at the old International Amphitheater on Chicago's South Side. We used to get free tickets and get a group of guys together to spend the afternoon at the racetrack, then go see wresting after dinner. Those were the days!


----------



## Emptyhand

Jimmy "Superfly" Snuka and Dusty Rhodes the American Legend....


----------



## Skip Cooper

Drac said:


> Yes its true..For the record his "brother: was Donny..Real name Donny Celt or Kelt...


 
I assume that was not his real brother.

I wish I could change my name everytime I went to work somewhere else, LOL.


----------



## Drac

Skip Cooper said:


> I assume that was not his real brother.


 
You are correct..



			
				Skip Cooper said:
			
		

> I wish I could change my name everytime I went to work somewhere else, LOL.


 
Same here..


----------



## sensei lengyel 4th don

the greatest of all time....George the Animal Steel. He played a stupid love struck role. but in real life he was a professor at some collage. and van vader he was in realastate... belive it or not.


----------



## blackxpress

fnorfurfoot said:


> Jake "The Snake" Roberts was my favorite when I was little.  But the one I've loved the longest would be The Undertaker.



I met him once back in the '70s.  We were at Atlanta Airport and the airline had lost our luggage (mine and Jake's).  They asked him if there was anything valuable in his bag and he said, "Snake skin wrestling boots."  Actually he seemed like a real nice guy.


----------



## Andy Moynihan

Killer Kowalski.


----------



## AceHBK

Sting.  Bleach blonde crew cut different color face paint yelling sting


----------



## MA-Caver

I remember (and I'm old enough to) being a kid and watching Bear-Cat Brown wrestle on TV when the entertainment (can't bear to call it a sport) was still in it's infancy and seeing him live at my High-School. Probably got his autographed picture there... but be durned if I know what happened to it. 
Still I remember that far back. 


> But one thing is for sure about Bearcat, this smooth talker-slick walker, was a pioneer. You see in the late 1960's there were no black stars in the Mid-South. In fact there were only a handful of black stars in Pro-Wrestling, ANYWHERE in the world. Much less top drawing black stars. Yes, you often hear about "such & such" pioneered the way for guys like the Rock, and Booker T, but the reality is....Bearcat Brown REALLY did. Many guys would imitate Bearcat&#8217;s unique style over the years, including guys like Butch Reed. Bearcat entered the promotion in the late 1960's, he was at first a heel. He was similar to Jackie Fargo, or as you modern day wrestling fans might say, Ric Flair. He strutted, had the bleach blonde hair, and talked a good game. Bearcat was different then those others though, cause A. He was Black, B. He was pretty big, and C. He had a steel plate in his head!
> Big Bad Bearcat Brown was mostly a tag team wrestler. He most often tagged with longtime fellow face and friend Len Rossi. Rossi of course, was one of the first wrestlers to have a "feared" dropkick. Bearcat Brown became the first regular African-American performer on the circuit and formed a memorable and major-drawing tag team with area favorite Len Rossi in 1969, the same year Jerry Jarrett debuted in the area.
> Bearcat wrestled into the mid to late 1970's, but what happened to Bearcat Brown since then is anyone's guess. I've searched high and low on the internet and through various news clippings, but somewhere around the time of Gulas split with Jarrett and the formation of the USWA, Bearcat Brown is lost. Perhaps he was injured? Perhaps he died? Perhaps he still wrestles today somewhere. Its hard to say, there is only a handful of information about the legendary Bearcat Brown's career on the internet. In fact, I can't find a single picture of the fabulous Bearcat Brown. Some of which is likely because Wrestlers weren't photographed a lot back then, add to that he was a black wrestler and you'll see why it'd hard to find photos of Brown. I was able to locate a thumbnail of a photo of Bearcat Brown, but the details remain sketchy if this is indeed the legend. At the time there were several black wrestlers using the "Bearcat" moniker, most notably a Bearcat Wright. Hopefully someday Bearcat Brown will get his due in the Wrestling History books, complete with picture. Until then we'll have to do with my "Butch Reed as Bearcat Brown". If I do come across a better photo of him, of course I'll pass it along.
> (source: http://www.lethalwrestling.com/opinions/news_content.php?fileName=703 )


I've since lost the taste for it. :idunno:


----------



## Big Don

What? No love for Bam Bam Bigelow?


----------



## pad256

Don't forget stone cold steve austin or one of his first stage name Stunning steve austin (back when he had hair), there are too many to mention.

Paul


----------



## Grenadier

pad256 said:


> Don't forget stone cold steve austin or one of his first stage name Stunning steve austin (back when he had hair), there are too many to mention.
> 
> Paul


 
That brings back memories...  I can still remember him when he was a tag team with Brian Pillman, and they were known as "The Hollywood Blondes."


----------



## IcemanSK

Martial Tucker said:


> Showing our age a bit here Pam, but I also loved watching the Baron with his
> "claw hold". I also loved "Superstar Graham", with the massive biceps, who cited Ali-like poetry about how great he was!
> 
> When I was in college in the late 70's, I had a friend who was close to the family that ran the wrestling shows at the old International Amphitheater on Chicago's South Side. We used to get free tickets and get a group of guys together to spend the afternoon at the racetrack, then go see wresting after dinner. Those were the days!


 
Ah the Amphitheater. I just loved Dick the Bruiser!


----------



## Drac

Bruno Samartino...Tex McKensie...I remember going to the old Cleveland Arena and seeing a tag team called Hells Angels #1 and #2..Two long haired bearded guys in wrestling tight and boots wearing full patches...I always wondered how they got away with that..


----------



## jim777

A friend of mine who is a total math savant used to be a sort of penpal of George "The Animal" Steele, who was mathematician and former math teacher. He had a big signed poster of him, and I always thought that was pretty cool.


----------



## Drac

jim777 said:


> George "The Animal" Steele, who was mathematician and former math teacher. He had a big signed poster of him, and I always thought that was pretty cool.


 
I had heard that somewhere..Always wondered if it was true...I guess it is..


----------



## diamondbar1971

Anyone old enough to remember Buddy Rogers and the 4 finger grapevine hold...


----------



## IcemanSK

Drac said:


> Bruno Samartino...Tex McKensie...I remember going to the old Cleveland Arena and seeing a tag team called Hells Angels #1 and #2..Two long haired bearded guys in wrestling tight and boots wearing full patches...I always wondered how they got away with that..


 
Yeah, I'd bet they'd be "talked to" if they weren't the real deal.


----------



## ArmorOfGod

I stopped watching around the late 80's, when I was in middle school, but the Honkey Tonk Man was the one I rooted for.  Roddy Piper was my other fave.

AoG


----------



## tshadowchaser

> a tag team called Hells Angels #1 and #2..


I  had forgot about them. Got to see them a few times way back when.



> Killer Kowalski.


   anyony besides me remember that he started out as Tarzan Kowalski?  Hos finishing move then was a turning and twisting and tearing of the scapular



> Buddy Rogers


  now there was a showman


----------



## terryl965

The Minnisota wrecking crew the Andersons, man they loved to fight. Abdullah the Butcher


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Flying Fred Curry, Bobo Brazil, Haystacks Calhoun, Mitsu Arakawa and Yoshino Sato (tag team - they cheated by using "karate"), Tim Brooks (aka T.B. Killer, aka Killer Brooks), The Sheik, Dusty Rhoads and Dick Murdock, many others.


----------



## kez56

George "The Animal" Steele


----------



## OkayFabe

I loved Randy Savage growing up, but Ric Flair and Shawn Michaels are arguably the two greatest workers of all time.  But being a big guy myself, I have a certain affection for Vader as well, especially seeing some of his performances from Japan.  As for tag teams, I am surprised no one has mentioned the Midnight Express.


----------



## Touch Of Death

I like me some ODB.


----------



## Sukerkin

I bet I'd just confuse everyone if I said Mick McManus and Kendo Nagasaki :lol:.  I also liked to watch Giant Haystacks or Big Daddy (now that's a name that's taken on new connotations these days ).

I don't know if mentioning British wrestling here is frowned upon or not?  

It had nothing like the 'stadium' grandstanding feel of American wrestling (which is a great 'show' I do admit) and the wrestlers were nothing like the size or athletic prowess of your fellows (other than maybe Giant Haystacks (in the size department)).  

It was a good deal more like MMA I suppose (or at least the way I remember it).  Altho' it was probably 'rigged' in just the way that most of such sporting events are, the violence level felt pretty real when you were in the crown watching it .


----------



## terryl965

Triple H, any man that uses a sledge Hammer gets my vote.


----------



## myusername

Being from the UK I'm with Sukerkin and will plump for Big Daddy and start chanting Eeeeasy! Eeeeasy! Eeeeeasy! I remember watching him with my Grandad when I was little.

As for American wrestling it has to be The Ultimate Warrior! He would go into some strange siezure when hit too much and wobble around a bit before kicking butt!

I also loved the Bushwhackers and Macho Man Randy Savage!


----------



## terryl965

myusername said:


> Being from the UK I'm with Sukerkin and will plump for Big Daddy and start chanting Eeeeasy! Eeeeasy! Eeeeeasy! I remember watching him with my Grandad when I was little.
> 
> As for American wrestling it has to be The Ultimate Warrior! He would go into some strange siezure when hit too much and wobble around a bit before kicking butt!
> 
> I also loved the Bushwhackers and Macho Man Randy Savage!


 

Yes the Ultimate Warrior was one great one Hacksaw Duggen carring the flag around and Jimmy superfly Snuka.


----------



## Kingindian

of course i fave The Rock...
he is great and have talent in acting


----------



## Topeng

Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat. 
He's the first wrestler I saw using more acrobatic and arial type moves. Rey Mysterio reminds me a lot of Steamboat.


----------



## IcemanSK

Lisa said:


> Who is your favorite all time wrestler and why? Come on, admit it, we all have one.
> 
> Mine has to be Maurice "Mad Dog" Vachon, a french Canadian wrestler who was, in the late 70's, early 80's, was the most hated bad guy. His voice was gruff and loud.
> 
> I had the opportunity as a very young lady of meeting Mr. Vachon as he would stay in the hotel my mom managed when he came to Winnipeg to wrestle. As gruff as his voice was, he was one of the kindest, sweetest people I ever met.


 
Was Luna hs daughter? She creeped me out!


----------



## Drac

Remember Johnny Powers? Bulldog Brower? and the Fabulous Kangaroo Brothers and their manager  George " Crybaby" Cannon??? Waldo Von Eric?? Kurt Von Hess?? REAL old school...


----------



## matt.m

I liked the Junkyard Dog.  The man came out to "Another One Bites the Dust."  Everyone knows what a Queen fan I am.  "The Fabulous Thunderbirds." "Blade"- This was a combination of "The Ultimate Warrior and Sting."  "Terry Funk"  "The Von Eriks"  "Dusty Rhoade-The American Dream himself. "Brett Hart". "Rowdy Roddy Piper."  Piper was and is the absolute coolest.

However, to me know one has had the charisma of Hulk Hogan, with the exception of a select few....."Macho Man Randy Savage." "Stone Cold Steve Austin" and "John Cena."


----------



## naneek

macho man randy savage, you just gotta love that name and the voice that went with it!! but i too remember giant hay stacks and big daddy, those guys felt a lot more real to me:mst:


----------



## Drac

Anyone remember Crusher Verdue and his manager Beautiful Bruce Swazey???


----------



## terryl965

Abdullah the Butcher and  the Minnisota wrecking crew.


----------



## Ronin Moose

*OLD SCHOOL*

Gorgeous George
Freddie Blassie
Judo Gene LaBell (a true wrestling master)

*NEXT GENERATION*

Andre' the Giant
Rowdy Roddy Piper
Hulk Hogan
Goldberg


----------



## ackks10

well, i have to do this, i have worked with alot of wrestlers,yea i'm a Heel, manager,
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 this is me on the right,with Jon,solo doing tv tapings for the DWF,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and me in the ring,trying to reason with my guy,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but you see what happen,got hit below the belt, and in the nose,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and me with my guy gotti,after beating him,we have a good time,just wanted to share with you guys


----------



## celtic_crippler

Rasslin' has a long history with many greats...it'd be hard to pick just one. 

Many greats have already been mentioned. Was Killer Kawolski mentioned or did I miss that one? Gorgeous George definately is the gran-daddy of the "gimic" 

Mad Dog Vachon used to crack me up in the AWA the way he pronounced Vern Gagne's name. It was like "Gag-Knee". LOL I wonder if he did that on purpose? heh Another old-school great from the Northern territories would have to be Da-Crusha'

By far the greatest of all time has to be ......WWOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Ric Flair baby! Space-Mountain...the limosine ridin' , jet flyin' son of a gun. He, the Andersons (aka Minnesot Wrecking Crew), and Tully Blanchard were possibly the greatest heels of all time with the 4 Horsemen. 

As a kid I really loved Mr. Wrestling and Black-Jack Mulligan. 

I'd say Bret Hart is probably the best technical wrestler ever followed by Dean Malenko. 

When it comes to pure charisma and mic skills you have to give The Rock that one. 

The Dynamite Kid was one of the top contributers from the UK I'd say. At age 20 he'd already worn gold and he influenced other greats like Chris Benoit. 

Biggest innovator? I'd say Rob Van Dam hands down. Today's lucha-hardcore mix style (as evidenced in TNA's X-division wrestlers) was pioneered by this guy. 

...I could go on and on and on (can you tell I'm a mark?) There are many more that definately deserve mention but I'm not trying to write "War & Peace" here. LOL


----------



## Pacificshore

Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson 

With his rooty poo candy*** Gibroni............................If you smelllllllll what the Rock......is cookin!


----------



## tko4u

Probably old school sting, when he first came back in the black and white, from the rafters and whatnot


----------



## shihansmurf

The Nature Boy will always be " The Man" as far as I am concerned.
Ric Flair is the greatest of all time.

I am a huge fan of the rest of the Horsemen, as well. The entire NWA\WCW\UWF of the late 80's through the very early 90's will al'ways be my favorite time in wrestling.

Mark

P.S.  I miss "Dr. Death" Steve Williams. Whatever happened to that guy?


----------



## sfs982000

I don't think I could nail just one favorite.  My top 5 that I loved to watch would be:

1. Bruno Samartino
2. Jake Roberts
3. Curt Henning
4. Magnum TA
5. Chris Benoit


----------



## Bill Mattocks

1) George 'Scrap Iron' Gadaski.
2) Edward 'Wahoo' McDaniel.
3) 'Captain' Lou Albano.
4) Mick 'Mankind' Foley.


----------



## Guardian

For me it's "Sting" all the way.  More so in his beginning years, but Sting no less.  I'm not to impressed with his fueding in TNA right now, it's time for him to train someone else like the young lad he's hanging with.


----------



## celtic_crippler

Bob Hubbard said:


> I'd have to go with Roddy Piper.


 
Hell yeah Bob! Followed very closely by Ric Flair. 

I knew there was reason I liked you, Bob. LOL


----------



## sfs982000

IcemanSK said:


> Was Luna hs daughter? She creeped me out!


I believe Luna was his niece.


----------

